# Birmingham pub lunch



## jasoon (Nov 27, 2008)

Any Brummy urbanizers recommend someone in Bham city centre for sunday lunch?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 28, 2008)

depends, you want a 'traditional' sunday pub lunch or something a bot more exotic??


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 28, 2008)

Erm... I should know, but I don't


----------



## baldrick (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah me too.  what kind of food?

there's the lord cliften in hockley for a nice trad sunday lunch, but it's not exactly in the city centre.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 28, 2008)

Wetherspoons 

real ale, decent wine, alright food, what more could you want?


----------



## jasoon (Nov 28, 2008)

I should know too tbh 

Traditional food please...which wetherspoons....one near the library?  Doesn't look like much/any food seating etc


----------



## baldrick (Nov 28, 2008)

oh god, don't go to wetherspoons for sunday lunch 

the food at the old joint stock is alright from what i remember.  nothing special, but the building is fab.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 28, 2008)

jasoon said:


> I should know too tbh
> 
> Traditional food please...which wetherspoons....one near the library?  Doesn't look like much/any food seating etc


I was gonna suggest the figure of eight on broad street or the one on bennet's hill whose name i cant remember...

old joint stock would probably be better though, especially with a name like that.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 28, 2008)

http://thebull-pricestreet.co.uk/default.aspx


This place might not look like all that much but trust me when i went there it was brilliant. 

Top beer and food.

It's actually nearer the city, even tho it says Aston. By Aston uni building, sort of near the fire station.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 28, 2008)

I rode past there a few times, its tucked away in a back street on the opposite side of the fire station roundabout innit. I remember seeing a sign saying they'd won nuff awards for their food I think.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 28, 2008)

thats the one.

its a really cool pub and it only took me 23years of living in brum to find it


----------



## baldrick (Nov 28, 2008)

my bus goes past it, sort of.  i've often wondered what it was like but being a bit out of the way i've never been in.


----------



## jasoon (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks i'll look into those suggestions!!


----------



## jasoon (Nov 29, 2008)

how'd I getto old stock joint..i know its temple st, but what's it close it?  busy on sunday?


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 29, 2008)

baldrick said:


> the food at the old joint stock is alright from what i remember.  nothing special, but the building is fab.



is that the old bank next to the welly?


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2008)

yep ph that's the one

jasoon - head to the cathedral  it's just there


----------



## jasoon (Nov 30, 2008)

cheers aqua!


----------



## jasoon (Nov 30, 2008)

'Food is served from 12noon until 8.30pm Monday to Saturday.'


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 30, 2008)

BLOODCLAAT what kind of pub doesnt serve food on a Sunday ffs! What a joke man.

Yuo could make your own lunch and take it to the Wellington...


----------



## jasoon (Nov 30, 2008)

May try briar rose, the one on the corner of bennetts hill or penny blacks or something


----------

